# Sickest theme ever!



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

I just have to share this, first time I've seen this and it's amazing!

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dustinb.theme.cobalt

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm using touchwiz its also a great them check it out

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crewski (Jul 22, 2011)

gammaxgoblin said:


> I just have to share this, first time I've seen this and it's amazing!
> 
> https://play.google....nb.theme.cobalt
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


What ROM are you using this on?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I would say its for ics/jb.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crewski (Jul 22, 2011)

The ics roms for the thunderbolt have the theme choose in them? I never looked.


----------



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

Crewski said:


> The ics roms for the thunderbolt have the theme choose in them? I never looked.


yeah its in the settings

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrb1134 (May 17, 2012)

SWEET!!


----------

